# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Δεν ανάβει το σίδερο σε σύστημα BOSCH TDS 1445

## dimos1968

Καλησπέρα σας. Το σύστημα σιδερώματος BOSCH TDS 1445 από χθες προσπαθεί να πάει για απόσυρση. Ενώ το μπόιλερ ζεσταίνει το νερό, το σίδερο είναι κρύο και δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι πριν πάει για απόσυρση; Ήδη είμαστε μαζί της για επτά χρόνια με επισκευές ανά χρόνο.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ανοιξε το σιδερο κ δες τις ενώσεις κ τις συνδέσεις κάπου έχεις ανοικτό κύκλωμα

----------

dimos1968 (11-07-17)

----------


## dimos1968

> Ανοιξε το σιδερο κ δες τις ενώσεις κ τις συνδέσεις κάπου έχεις ανοικτό κύκλωμα


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Άνοιξα και το σίδερο και το μπόιλερ. Όλα φαίνονται εντάξει. Ρεύμα στο σίδερο πηγαίνει αλλά η πλάκα παραμένει κρύα και το λαμπάκι πάνω του δεν ανάβει.

----------


## nyannaco

Μηπως εχει θερμικη ασφαλεια και εχει καει; Ακολουθησε την καλωδιωση για συνεχεια με το ωμομετρο.

----------

dimos1968 (11-07-17)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Να κάηκε κ λαμπάκι κ αντίσταση ταυτόχρονα ; Αν έχεις πολύμετρο βάλε το στην θέση για ωμ στην πιο χαμηλή κλίμακα κ μέτρα τα άκρα της αντίστασης για συνέχεια (εκτός ρεύματος )  . Αν είσαι σχετικός κ ξέρεις αναγνώρισε φάση - ουδέτερο κ φες αν έχει τάση στους διάφορους κλάδους ,  μεγάλη προσοχή το ρεύμα κάνει τζήζ. Ανέβασε κ φώτο από το σφαγμένο σίδερο να δουμε τα εντόσθιά του

----------

dimos1968 (11-07-17)

----------


## dimos1968

> Να κάηκε κ λαμπάκι κ αντίσταση ταυτόχρονα ; Αν έχεις πολύμετρο βάλε το στην θέση για ωμ στην πιο χαμηλή κλίμακα κ μέτρα τα άκρα της αντίστασης για συνέχεια (εκτός ρεύματος )  . Αν είσαι σχετικός κ ξέρεις αναγνώρισε φάση - ουδέτερο κ φες αν έχει τάση στους διάφορους κλάδους ,  μεγάλη προσοχή το ρεύμα κάνει τζήζ. Ανέβασε κ φώτο από το σφαγμένο σίδερο να δουμε τα εντόσθιά του


Όργανα μετρήσεων δεν έχω οπότε με το κοίταγμα μάλλον δε γίνεται. Αύριο θα πάει για επισκευή αν είναι κάτι απλό ή για απόσυρση (καθότι είναι και θέμα ασφάλειας). Μια το ένα μια το άλλο δε σώνεται να δίνω 15ευρα. Θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά. Ευχαριστώ και καλό βράδυ.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

41ttyrf-KAL._SX342_.jpg
Ψαξε για μια τετοια θερμικη ασφαλεια. Ειναι τηκωμενη εσωτερικα και αν καει δεν επανερχεται. Κοστιζει μισο εως 1 ευρω και υπαρχει σε ολα τα καταστηματα που πουλανε ανταλλακτικα ηλεκτρικων συσκευων (και σε καποια που πουλανε ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα γενικοτερα).
Απλα προσεξε να εχει τις ιδιες προδιαγραφες θερμοκρασιας.
Η ασφαλεια ισως βρισκεται μεσα σε λευκο ή κιτρινο προστατευτικο σαν διχτακι πυραντοχο. Μην το χασεις για να βαλεις τη νεα ασφαλεια. Αυτες οι ασφαλειες δεν κολλιουνται με καλαι γιατι θα την καψεις. Κανε ματιση με το καλωδιο που ενωνουν και σφιξε με πενσα δυνατα. πολυ δυνατα!

----------

dimos1968 (11-07-17)

----------


## dimos1968

> 41ttyrf-KAL._SX342_.jpg
> Ψαξε για μια τετοια θερμικη ασφαλεια. Ειναι τηκωμενη εσωτερικα και αν καει δεν επανερχεται. Κοστιζει μισο εως 1 ευρω και υπαρχει σε ολα τα καταστηματα που πουλανε ανταλλακτικα ηλεκτρικων συσκευων (και σε καποια που πουλανε ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα γενικοτερα).
> Απλα προσεξε να εχει τις ιδιες προδιαγραφες θερμοκρασιας.
> Η ασφαλεια ισως βρισκεται μεσα σε λευκο ή κιτρινο προστατευτικο σαν διχτακι πυραντοχο. Μην το χασεις για να βαλεις τη νεα ασφαλεια. Αυτες οι ασφαλειες δεν κολλιουνται με καλαι γιατι θα την καψεις. Κανε ματιση με το καλωδιο που ενωνουν και σφιξε με πενσα δυνατα. πολυ δυνατα!


Θα το δω αύριο, κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα κίτρινο διχτάκι στο σίδερο. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimos1968

> Θα το δω αύριο, κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα κίτρινο διχτάκι στο σίδερο. Ευχαριστώ


Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους και ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο *eleCtroAsxetos.* Τελικά ήταν η θερμική ασφάλεια της φωτογραφίας. Την άλλαξα και όλα οκ.

----------


## fotiskallian

> Θα το δω αύριο, κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ένα κίτρινο διχτάκι στο σίδερο. Ευχαριστώ


k


kalispera  
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  ξέρει κάνεις που βρίσκεται η θερμική ασφάλεια στην σιδεροπρεσα ROWENTA DG8760

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους και ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο *eleCtroAsxetos.* Τελικά ήταν η θερμική ασφάλεια της φωτογραφίας. Την άλλαξα και όλα οκ.


Γιατί όμως σου έκαψε την θερμική ασφάλεια;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  ξέρει κάνεις που βρίσκεται η θερμική ασφάλεια στην σιδεροπρεσα ROWENTA DG8760


Στο μπόιλερ? 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...+fuse&_sacat=0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/boiler-for-...EAAOSwL8xcfoll
Το στρόγγυλο είναι πιθανά θερμοστάτης και το ευθύγραμμο πιθανά θερμική ασφάλεια .

----------


## tomtsam

Έφτιαξα ένα βίντεο με την λύση του προβλήματος https://youtu.be/WPxLWGOLezA

----------

